# Ciudad de Tumbes



## Tyrone

En vista de que hay muy pocas fotos de esta región me animé a hacer este thread ... fotos de Flickr, en su mayoría de la usuaria Erikinha

Algo que la caracteriza a Tumbes son sus monumentos y ornato tan coloridos y particulares....
Monumento a Bolognesi









Malecón río Tumbes


















Catedral y Plaza Mayor









Biblioteca municipal y arbol "matacojudo" :lol: en Plaza Mayor









Concha Acústica, Plaza Mayor




































Boulevard









Paseo La Concordia, en conmemoración a la paz lograda entre Perú y Ecuador









Paseo Jerusalem


















El Tumbesino emprendedor ...


















Una yapita, saliendo de la ciudad de Tumbes ...

Puerto Pizarro, el punto de partida para ir a ver los manglares ...


















Isla del Amor, Pto. Pizarro


















Esteee ... para terminar, me seguí de largo ... hasta llegar a Huaquillas, Ecuador :nuts:









Luego sigo ....


----------



## Tyrone

*La última que se me escapó ....*

... Todavía faltan más monumentos coloridos ...  pero por ahora lo dejo ahí


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué colorida la ciudad xD!  Me llamó la atención el malecón y el paseo del beso U.U

Gracias por recopilar las fotos!


----------



## *ClauDia*

Tiene su encanto en el entorno natural que la rodea, pero la ciudad en sí me parece un exceso de todo muy sobrecargada. Todos los recursos que han utilizado para esos monumentos hubieran sido destinados para cosas mas urgentes.


----------



## CessTenn

Mejor hubieran usado esas tensionadas para la concha acustica...


----------



## kaMetZa

El "monumento" ese es a la lactancia materna? xD Demasiado ah!!


----------



## roberto_vp

Hmm.. colorido! 

Buena recopilación!


----------



## adicto(205)

bonitas fotos de tumbes pero...

yo no se si estoy bien o veo un carro en el techo de una casa? :nuts:


----------



## AQPCITY

Muy pintoresca la Ciudad, hay algo de modernidad y mucho de informalidad,
Pienso que Tumbes como toda ciudad fonteriza y puerta de entrada al Peru deberia tener la mejor cara posible. si bien la pobreza no se puede ocultar, el estado deberia estar mas presente apoyandolos con todos los servicios y darle un extra a la municiplaidad para mejorar el ornato.


----------



## Jose Perez

muy fea y desornada la ciudad,aunque mucho mejor que Huaquillas.Lo se por experiencia.


----------



## IDK'klabe

kaMetZa said:


> El "monumento" ese es a la lactancia materna? xD Demasiado ah!!


^^ :lol::lol: :nuts: financiado por el MINSA, dices.


----------



## Poligono

Que chevere Tyrone, danos un bailecito por este thread tan bueno, saludos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Muchas gracias por el thread
Pero personalmente pienso que 
:badnews:
hay muchisimo por hacer en tumbes.. claro como en todas nuestras ciudades. 
Pero Tumbes tiene un entorno natural muy lindo.. esa de veras que es nueva para mi. Ojala se haga mucho, y tenga buenos gobernantes que inviertan el dinero en cosas utiles, que beneficien realmente a la poblacion


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Falta mucho por hacer en Tumbes, muy colorido por no decir huachafón!


----------



## PieroMG

Feliz.


----------



## San Lázaro

Simpática la escultura del Paseo El Beso.
Eso sí, colores a full, parece que es una característica de la ciudad, y del gusto de los lugareños seguramente, pero a mí, como que no me gusta mucho, por el ej. la estructura del Monumento a Bolognesi está pintada de blanco, crema, naranja, colorado, mucho no me gusta la verdad. Pero como dice el refrán: sobre gustos y colores...
Opino igual a AQPCITY cuando dice que Tumbes debería tener la mejor cara posible por ser ciudad fronteriza y entrada al Perú. 
Las autoridades tumbesinas deberían ocuparse mas de la ciudad, como bien dice el pte. García, las autoridades locales deberían dejar de ser meros ejecutores de presupuestos, tienen que pelearla, esforzarse, ser creativos, hacer atractiva la ciudad, buscar financiación y recursos para sus proyectos, pero nada, apostaría a que sus autoridades no tienen en mente algún proyecto serio para hacer despegar a Tumbes, yo me los imagino sintiendose satisfechos de sus cargos y como mucho pavimentando alguna calle, poniendo luces en algún barrio y cosas como esas. Ya es tiempo de pensar en grande caraxo!

Esa foto de Puerto Pizarro, me gusta, estoy acostumbrado a ver pajaritos o palomas en la ciudad, no esos bicharracos, 'ta bueno.

Y una cosa mas que es eso de "árbol matacojudo"?


----------



## CessTenn

Adicto, buen ojo! Parece la cola de una combi en el techo de una casa efectivamente...
Marcos, creo que encontraste la palabra mas 'nice' para calificar a ese "monumento a la maternidad", es DEMASIADO!!


----------



## kaMetZa

IDK'klabe said:


> ^^ :lol::lol: :nuts: financiado por el MINSA, dices.


Jajajajajajajajajajajaja :lol: Bueno, la lactancia materna es importantísima pues! Tú como médico lo sabes xD :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Claudia4681

Tengo de Tumbes mis mas dulces y tiernos recuerdos infantiles cuanto daria para regresar a esa epoca.... Tumbes es mi "rinconcito magico".


----------



## rafo18

Me gusta, se ve taaan... peruana  jeje, los monumentos si son una cague de risa. Es una ciudad que sobresale del resto de ciudades del norte.

Buen thread kay:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU

la gran mayoria de ciudades peruanas estan asi por la falta de inversion.


----------



## xever_7

^^ Eso es cierto, asi que no esta tan descuidada como se cree, la gran mayoria de ciudades del Peru esta en un estado parecido e incluso peor. 
Pero muy colorida la ciudad, no se si para bien o para mal :nuts:, pero algo es algo


----------



## Limeñito

La corona se la lleva el paseo Jerusalén.

Estridencias que han costado plata; plata que debió haber sido usada en cosas útiles. Hay mucho por hacer en esa ciudad.


----------



## AQPCITY

tyrone, Mi intension no fue para nada hablar mal de esta ciudad, su gente o sus autoridades,, Tienes razon para mi es la ciudad mas tropical de la costa peruana por su clima, y los monumentos y colores combinan perfectamente con esto.

Tumbes no tiene el dinero del canon minero como lo tienen otros departamentos, es un departamento con escasos recursos no por culpa de ellos si no por el olvido del estado.

Y como peruano me gustaria que las ciudades fronterizas sean bien equipadas, con buenas pistas, iluminadas, las mejores comisarias y hospitales y full servicios , y para esto se necesita el apoyo del gobierno central por que como muchos coincidimos que es la primera impresion que un visitante se da cuando ingresa al pais por algunas de sus fronteras... 

asi que pls. no te pongas mucho a la defensiva.....

Por cierto tu recopilacion esta my buen y me agrada el tema..


----------



## San Lázaro

"Antetodo soy limeño, no tumbesino, pero si he tenido la ocasión de viajar varias veces al departamento de Tumbes..."

¿Qué?!! no eres tumbesino, ah no, retiro lo dicho.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Tyrone said:


> De hecho que todo el departamento de Tumbes va a mejorar cuando se hagan realidad los proyectos hoteleros a gran escala que se piensan hacer ... inclusive se habla de hacer un aeropuerto internacional en Tumbes ... los turistas buscan nuevos centros vacacionales fuera del Caribe, es una buena oportunidad.


Ohh!!! Proyectos hoteleros :banana: , Aeropuerto de Tumbes!!!??? ... Que Bien!!!  ojalà se dè ... y buehh por eso digo que su entorno natural es muy bonito y tiene potencial.



Tyrone said:


> *Uhmmm ... qué ácidos tus comentarios*, yo creo que al margen de los gustos hay que respetar el trabajo de los artistas, a nadie le gustaría que modifiquen sus creaciones, sobre las desproporciones es sabido que los artistas y artesanos se dan la licencia de no respetar las "divinas proporciones", como los gordos de Botero. Gracias por tus comentarios.


Bueh creo que exagerè con eso de: "dinamìtenlas" ... peeero de veras, osea me parece que es demasiado, y se me vinò a la mente las estatuas de Chorrillos. Lo demàs pues, como lo sigo sosteniendo, tiene arreglo.

Ademas estoy de acuerdo que el Perù Profundo tiene otros patrones de estètica a los impuestos por el Mundo Occidental, y creo que estos patrones, que llevamos cada uno de nosotros en el interior, pueden inspirarnos y hacer que afloremos respuestas contemporaneas magnìficas si son empleados inteligentemente en todos los ambitos. 

Salu2 Tyrone


----------



## Chocaviento

Espero ver más fotitos de esta linda ciudad tropical


----------



## Tyrone

*Gracias a todos por responder .... luego sigo con fotos*



Aedus said:


> Los monumentos coloridos de la ciudad corresponden a la idiosincracia de ella, la hacen única y fácil de identificar, propias de una ciudad alegre y calurosa. A mi personalmente sí me gustaron. Cuando se viaja hay que hacerlo con una mentalidad abierta y aceptar lo que nos ofrecen otras lugares. Eso sí, no se puede negar que necesita asfaltar y arreglar muchas calles, sobre todo por ser ciudad fronteriza.
> Tengo buenos recuerdos de mi viaje a Tumbes y a Puerto Pizarro y la Isla del Amor con toda mi familia, donde comimos unos fresquísimos ceviches de conchas negras,a compañados de chifles.


Muy cierto lo que dices, hay que aprender a apreciar el valor de las cosas según el contexto en que se dan, hay que tener siempre en cuenta la idiosincrasia del lugar 



rafo18 said:


> Me gusta, se ve taaan... peruana  jeje, los monumentos si son una cague de risa. Es una ciudad que sobresale del resto de ciudades del norte.
> 
> Buen thread kay:


No creo que tu comentario sea del agrado de los tumbesinos, suena como a burla ... pero si, es una pequeña ciudad muy peculiar que destaca 



NAVEGADORPERU said:


> la gran mayoria de ciudades peruanas estan asi por la falta de inversion.


Cierto, al menos aquí se ve un esfuerzo por mejorar y hacen lo que pueden ... y ello es meritorio.



xever_7 said:


> ^^ Eso es cierto, asi que no esta tan descuidada como se cree, la gran mayoria de ciudades del Peru esta en un estado parecido e incluso peor.
> Pero muy colorida la ciudad, no se si para bien o para mal :nuts:, pero algo es algo


Vale el esfuerzo por mejorar la cara de la ciudad 



Limeñito said:


> La corona se la lleva el paseo Jerusalén.
> 
> Estridencias que han costado plata; plata que debió haber sido usada en cosas útiles. Hay mucho por hacer en esa ciudad.


Leer mis comentarios arriba ... lo que comparto contigo es en que se pudo invertir ese dinero en obras mas urgentes que beneficien a mas personas, pero esas obras requieren de profesionales y técnicos ad hoc que es muy probable que brillen por su ausencia en la comuna tumbesina



AQPCITY said:


> tyrone, Mi intension no fue para nada hablar mal de esta ciudad, su gente o sus autoridades,, Tienes razon para mi es la ciudad mas tropical de la costa peruana por su clima, y los monumentos y colores combinan perfectamente con esto.
> 
> Tumbes no tiene el dinero del canon minero como lo tienen otros departamentos, es un departamento con escasos recursos no por culpa de ellos si no por el olvido del estado.
> 
> Y como peruano me gustaria que las ciudades fronterizas sean bien equipadas, con buenas pistas, iluminadas, las mejores comisarias y hospitales y full servicios , y para esto se necesita el apoyo del gobierno central por que como muchos coincidimos que es la primera impresion que un visitante se da cuando ingresa al pais por algunas de sus fronteras...
> 
> asi que pls. no te pongas mucho a la defensiva.....
> 
> Por cierto tu recopilacion esta my buen y me agrada el tema..


Gracias por tu comentario, y es muy cierto lo que dices y a mi también me gustaría que nuestras fronteras sean focos de desarrollo. Yo no le encargaría toda la mochila al gobierno central, en todo caso tanto el gobierno central como el propio regional deberían ser facilitadores para que capitales privados inviertan en la región. Tumbes tiene mucho potencial en el rubro turismo-playa y turismo-naturaleza, con un buen manejo político podría llegar a desarrollarse como Cancún por ejemplo.



San Lázaro said:


> "Antetodo soy limeño, no tumbesino, pero si he tenido la ocasión de viajar varias veces al departamento de Tumbes..."
> 
> ¿Qué?!! no eres tumbesino, ah no, retiro lo dicho.


Esteeeeeeeee .... "palabra y piedra suelta no tienen vuelta" ...:lol:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Ohh!!! Proyectos hoteleros :banana: , Aeropuerto de Tumbes!!!??? ... Que Bien!!!  ojalà se dè ... y buehh por eso digo que su entorno natural es muy bonito y tiene potencial.
> 
> 
> Bueh creo que exagerè con eso de: "dinamìtenlas" ... peeero de veras, osea me parece que es demasiado, y se me vinò a la mente las estatuas de Chorrillos. Lo demàs pues, como lo sigo sosteniendo, tiene arreglo.
> 
> Ademas estoy de acuerdo que el Perù Profundo tiene otros patrones de estètica a los impuestos por el Mundo Occidental, y creo que estos patrones, que llevamos cada uno de nosotros en el interior, pueden inspirarnos y hacer que afloremos respuestas contemporaneas magnìficas si son empleados inteligentemente en todos los ambitos.
> 
> Salu2 Tyrone


Desde hace ya algún tiempo se hablan de proyectos hoteleros en Punta Camarón, Zorritos y el mismo Punta Sal ... ojala se den.

Lo que yo veo en todo esto es que la cultura peruana está viva y se manifiesta en muchos aspectos, y en el caso de Tumbes se ha manifestado en el ornato de la ciudad :cheers:



Chocaviento said:


> Espero ver más fotitos de esta linda ciudad tropical


Ok, a buscar más fotos de la ciudad entonces ... no quiero poner de las playas porque ya hay threads de eso


----------



## Luis_Olayag

la semana pasada estuve en tumbes, pronto subire fotos.


----------



## Tyrone

^^ Adelante ...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

HAY DIOS MIO,SIN COMENTARIOS.


----------



## Victor23peru

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> HAY DIOS MIO,SIN COMENTARIOS.


pienso como tu


----------



## Tyrone

*Sigo con fotos ....*

Algo por explotar (responsablemente) en Tumbes es su naturaleza e idílicas playas 









Puerto Pizarro









Río Tumbes desde el malecón









Plaza de Armas ... bien mantenida









Aguas Verdes - Huaquillas ... frontera Perú Ecuador .. justo en la misma línea que aparece dibujada en los atlas .... y no la veo:nuts:


----------



## Tyrone

*sigo ...*

Una más de Puerto Pizarro ... 









Panorámica de la plaza de armas ... 









Siempre me llamó la atención de ese local de la Cámara de Comercio de Tumbes sobre la via pública ...




































Perú emprendedor en Tumbes ...









Criadero del cocodrilo de Tumbes ... salvándolo de la extinción :banana:









Aeropuerto de Tumbes ... sorry, no encontré una mejor foto :lol: .... es que los ilustres señores presidentes Alan García y Rafael Correa con su no menos ilustre séquito de personas obstuyen la visión :nuts:


----------



## roberto_vp

Definitvamente esta región es un diamante en bruto... espero que mejore con las nuevas inversiones que están llegando.


----------



## tacall

d hecho q es un lugar pintorisco y con alto desarrollo turistico


----------



## Lia_01

Muy lindas las fotos. Tumbes tiene playas maravillosas, se pondrán de moda y podría ser un atractivo turístico, aparte de Punta Sal. Cuanto colorido, y que bien mantenida la plaza de Armas.


----------



## VEME

mmmm mucho ya creo que han exagerado un poco nuestros hermanos de tumbes pero buen aporte y espero que se haga algo mas por el orden.

saludos de huancayo


----------



## Limeñito

La Cámara de Comercio me ha dejado pensativo...


----------



## xever_7

^^ no dije que fuera ni más ni menos, solo que la gente se queja de colores que forman parte de nuestra cultura les guste a ellos o no.


----------



## Tyrone

^^ Estaba complementando tu post ... no te estaba criticando


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sin duda la Concha Acùstica es lo que mas me agrada de todo lo mostrado (los arcos a sus costados no), junto con la Catedral.

La Càmara de Comercio es tan .... inusual ... fàcil la Tigresa del Oriente se anima a grabar sus nuevos videoclips en estas instalaciones :nuts:


----------



## Chocaviento

Espero que haya más fotitos de Tumbes  si hay alguna foto panoramica seria de lo mejor


----------



## xever_7

Tyrone said:


> ^^ Estaba complementando tu post ... no te estaba criticando


Ok suelo entender mal las cosas, no hay problema .


----------



## J Block

Que bonito cielo tiene Tumbes! Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## xever_7

Alguien tiene fotos de Puerto Pizarro la otra vez vi algunas y tiene un malecón muy bonito.


----------



## pacus

Aaaaaaños que no voy a Tumbes, todavía venderán el famoso Ceviche Brujo?


----------



## Chocaviento

Lindas fotitos  espero ver más fotitos de esta linda ciudad del extremo norte


----------



## lokaz0

hola gentita, bueno hace tiempo q no voy a tumbes y bueno en ese entonces como q no me agrado mucho y ahora q veo las fotos me parece el desarrollo q tubo aunke aun le falta mucho por ser ciudad pronteriza, pero en fin, espero volver ir para disfrutar de las playa yeeeeeee


----------



## uranio

Tiene un aire una ciudad de la selva. Los monumentos no guardan relacion con el entorno, me parecen muy coloridos y demasiado grandes; se ve mucho desorden como muchas ciudades peruanas.


----------



## darioperu

xever_7 said:


> ayy pero no se hagan, que alguno de ustedes no ha visto los conos de Lima, no tendrá los colores de Tumbes en sus plazas, iglesias; pero está lleno de afiches de colores recontra huachafos, propagandas horribles y edificios pintadas tbn y vale igual que lo que se ve en Tumbes. Es la cultura chicha que lamentablmente se acompaña de esos colores, lamentablemente allá la aplicaron a toda una ciudad.


Yo viajaba constantemente a Tumbes y no tengo la apreciación tan negativa, creo que se debe mas a la mentalidad de cada uno, pero igual no se debe ser tan duro en las criticas.. aqui una foto de mi ultimo viaje....:cheers:


----------



## Tyrone

^^ El centro de Tumbes luce muy bien para los recursos que puede manejar, hay ciudades con más fondos públicos y lucen peor ...


----------



## J Block

Tyrone said:


> ^^ El centro de Tumbes luce muy bien para los recursos que puede manejar, hay ciudades con más fondos públicos y lucen peor ...


Pero el buen gusto no necesariamente es caro.


----------



## arfurin

Que regalo para mis ojitus lindus !!!! gracias hermano :cheers:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

bastante....... pintoresco (?)


----------



## Limeñito

Lástima que la última foto no muestre precisamente a la ciudad de Tumbes.


----------



## cesar2727

*LAS FOTOS ESTAN BIEN*

Bueno la verdad que la ciudad tiene muchos monumentos, y que la verdad que deberian elegir a un alcalde que tenga mas capacidad para priorizar obras mas importantes, pues por lo visto que en esa ciudad, el alcalde lo unico que piensa es hacer monumentos y otras estatuas que a mi gusto no quedaron muy bien, y peor aún, nada tiene que ver por el desarrollo de esa ciudad, espero que en las proximas elecciones elijan bien,

Cada ciudad tiene al alcalde que se merece. 

Saludos de huancayo.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

[QUOTE







[/QUOTE]

Que hay en el segundo piso?... 

Empezado por Marvey21 
Esos son *los alcaldes inteligentes que tenemos en provincia*, y ahora que administran sus propios recursos que no estarán haciendo; se debe capacitar a los alcaldes en gestión de recursos y proyectos de inversión, da pena que la plata se vaya en estas tonteras.

... si no, solo los limeños son inteligentes.... solo a los limeños la naturaleza les dio inteligencia.... que patética y a la vez bufonesca apreciación.

Tan perfecta que es nuestra capital...


----------



## Tyrone

cesar2727 said:


> Bueno la verdad que la ciudad tiene muchos monumentos, y que la verdad que deberian elegir a un alcalde que tenga mas capacidad para priorizar obras mas importantes, pues por lo visto que en esa ciudad, el alcalde lo unico que piensa es hacer monumentos y otras estatuas que a mi gusto no quedaron muy bien, y peor aún, nada tiene que ver por el desarrollo de esa ciudad, espero que en las proximas elecciones elijan bien,
> 
> Cada ciudad tiene al alcalde que se merece.
> 
> Saludos de huancayo.


No son obras de un sólo alcalde, tampoco son recientes ... al margen de los gustos (o disgustos :nuts: ) lo que si es cierto es que deberían destinar los fondos municipales en obras de infraestructura y servicios que mejoren la vida de los tumbesinos que carecen de estos servicios ...



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> [QUOTE
> Que hay en el segundo piso?...
> 
> Empezado por Marvey21
> Esos son *los alcaldes inteligentes que tenemos en provincia*, y ahora que administran sus propios recursos que no estarán haciendo; se debe capacitar a los alcaldes en gestión de recursos y proyectos de inversión, da pena que la plata se vaya en estas tonteras.
> 
> ... si no, solo los limeños son inteligentes.... solo a los limeños la naturaleza les dio inteligencia.... *que patética y a la vez bufonesca apreciación*.
> 
> Tan perfecta que es nuestra capital...


Si queremos que todo el Perú progrese y salga adelante, lo primero es dejar atrás los prejuicios y esquemas mentales que nos enseñaron nuestras generaciones precedentes, la polaridad "capital vs. provincias" debe de desaparecer, la unión hace la fuerza y el Perú será fuerte y poderoso cuando sus 25 regiones (con el Callao ) trabajen unidas hacia un mismo objetivo ... 

El término "provincia" para designar cualquier lugar del país que no sea Lima es peyorativo, porque busca catalogar a todo el país en un rango inferior al de la capital, yo evito usar ese término usado desde siempre (excepto ahora) y que, de alguna manera, genera resentimientos, desigualdades de oportunidades ... y hasta sentimientos de inferioridad en algunos ...

Esa apreciación "patética y bufonesca" debería mas bien ser "obsoleta y anticuada"

Saludos de un limeño mazamorrero que cree que el verdadero despegue económico del país está fuera de Lima


----------



## J Block

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Tan perfecta que es nuestra capital...


Me llegan las comparaciones entre las ciudades peruanas y esa rivalidad estupida. Aqui en Lima nadie comparte esa forma de pensar tan retrograda.


----------



## cesar2727

*Asi es*



Tyrone said:


> No son obras de un sólo alcalde, tampoco son recientes ... al margen de los gustos (o disgustos :nuts: ) lo que si es cierto es que deberían destinar los fondos municipales en obras de infraestructura y servicios que mejoren la vida de los tumbesinos que carecen de estos servicios ...
> 
> Exactamente, lo que me imaginava, que esos monumentos son obras de varios alcaldes, y si es asi peor aun, pues te das cuenta que en esa ciudad se para eligiendo a alcaldes que no tienen suficiente capacidad de gestion, espero que traten de elegir a alguien mas idoneo para que ejecute obras de mayor importancia para tumbes, espero que tumbes se desarrolle aun mas. y para terminar como alguien decia, es bueno hacer criticas constructivas, pues aveces algunas personas no son capaces de ver sus errores por ellos mismos.
> 
> Atte. cesar2727.


----------



## Marsupilami

si Tarapoto lo encontré exótico...me quedo sin epítetos para Tumbes.


----------



## darioperu

TUMBES TIENE LAS MEJORES PLAYAS DE TODO EL PERU.... ES EL UNICO LUGAR DONDE LOS BAÑISTAS SE BRONCEAN TODO EL AÑO... ES UN LUGAR AGRADABLE... CON RESPECTO A LA CIUDAD, CUALQUIER INCONVENIENTE ES SUBSANABLE... PERO NINGUNA CIUDAD SUBSANANDO ALGO TENDRA UNAS PLAYAS HERMOSAS CON UN CLIMA INIGUALABLE EN TODA LA COSTA DE MI BELLO PERU


----------



## MONINCC

ME GUSTO TUMBES... ME GUSTA TODAS LAS CIUDADES DE LA COSTA, PERO DE CHIMBOTE PARA ARRIBA. Y EN EL SUR, SOLO ICA!!!


----------



## novascorpius

cuando fui a tumbes el año pasado la pase super, pero en si la ciudad es desordenada pero el centro la plazita es muy colorida y tb tiene como un pasaje muy colorido mmm que mas y las fogatas en las playas son buenazas


----------



## Tyrone

*Thread revivido!!!!!!*

El "skyline" tumbesino desde el río homónimo :nuts::crazy:


















EEeehhhh....!!!! .... bueno, se ven buenos los langostinos :nuts:









¿Se vería mejor la ciudad con menos mototaxis?


















Yapa, las playas de Zorritos para mi son mejores que las de Punta Sal y Máncora :cheer:


----------



## brian_cusco13

tumbes en particular me encanto
tengo fotos de los manglares de tumbes, haber si las pongo, me encanta!!!!!!! 
puerto pizarro tb fue chvre!!!!!


----------



## Lightton

*ClauDia* said:


> Tiene su encanto en el entorno natural que la rodea, pero la ciudad en sí me parece un exceso de todo muy sobrecargada. Todos los recursos que han utilizado para esos monumentos hubieran sido destinados para cosas mas urgentes.


Esos cables parecen ensalada de fideos x D!!! que descuido, en general creo que Tumbes es una ciudad que merece mas inversion, en cuanto al potencial turistico natural que tiene, creo que ya le llegara el cambio.
viva Tumbes:cheers:


----------



## emmanuel_251

adicto(205) said:


> bonitas fotos de tumbes pero...
> 
> yo no se si estoy bien o veo un carro en el techo de una casa? :nuts:


La informalidad del Peru es deplorable y de verguenza..

hasta afganistan luce mejor


----------



## cesium

^^

Vaya... sí que es dificil ser "compasivo" con una ciudad como Tumbes aunque siendo sinceros y consecuentes esta fotografía podría representar en mayor o menor medida a cualquier ciudad del Perú, realmente es una desgracia de ciudad (lo siento por sus habitantes) pero es un lugar como facilmente se puede apreciar de la foto que yo calificaría de "abominable"

saludos


----------



## capullana

Tumbes tiene mucho potencial, sus playas son hermosas un gran potencial sin lugar a dudas pero está muy descuidada ojalá mejore con el nuevo gobierno regional y municipal, que lleguen nuevas inversiones a esta ciudad... que crezca y desarrolle esta ciudad fronteriza.


----------



## Xtremizta

una cosa tiene TUMBES.... POTENCIAL! VAMOS A TRABAJAR PARA Q PUEDA PROSPERAR Y CRECER ESTE 2011!!! Y DEJEMOS LAS COMPARACIONES RETROGRADAS Q HAY POR PARTE DE ALGUNOS ... VAMOS Q TODOS SOMOS UNO, TODOS SOMOS EL PERÚ!!!


----------



## EFRACO

Es una pena ingresar al pais por el norte y llegar a la primera ciudad de esa parte del pais y verla tan abandonada a su suerte, pobre, desordenada, marginal por donde se la vea y ver la gran diferencia que hay con ciudades ecuatorianas de similar poblacion y peor colombianas.


----------



## Tyrone

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Vaya... sí que es dificil ser "compasivo" con una ciudad como Tumbes aunque siendo sinceros y consecuentes esta fotografía podría representar en mayor o menor medida a cualquier ciudad del Perú, realmente es una desgracia de ciudad (lo siento por sus habitantes) pero es un lugar como facilmente se puede apreciar de la foto que yo calificaría de "abominable"
> 
> saludos


El colorido de los monumentos de Tumbes tienen su encanto, sin embargo, en términos generales y a todo nivel la ciudad (y las gestiones de los gobiernos regionales) dejan mucho que desear: se nota a leguas la falta de autoridad y orden, pobreza no se ve, seguramente que las arcas de la ciudad de Tumbes son iguales o mayores que la de sus pares ecuatorianas, el quid del asunto es el desgobierno, el poco 'peso específico' de las autoridades y la ausencia de planes de desarrollo.


----------



## cesium

Tyrone said:


> El colorido de los monumentos de Tumbes tienen su encanto, sin embargo, en términos generales y a todo nivel la ciudad (y las gestiones de los gobiernos regionales) dejan mucho que desear: se nota a leguas la falta de autoridad y orden, *pobreza no se ve*, seguramente que las arcas de la ciudad de Tumbes son iguales o mayores que la de sus pares ecuatorianas, el quid del asunto es el desgobierno, el poco 'peso específico' de las autoridades y la ausencia de planes de desarrollo.


Permíteme discrepar seriamente con esta afirmación.

saludos


----------



## Tyrone

^^EEhh... me refería al municipio, al gobierno regional que pobre no es, eso se nota en la cantidad de monumentos que tiene la ciudad.


----------



## cesium

^^

Ok... disculpa el malentendido Tyrone

entonces por lo visto el problema no es económico sino más bien de saber como gastar el dinero y de respetar las ordenanzas municipales y códigos de construcción.

saludos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Que descuidada y fea esta , con tan hermosas playas se podría lograr un paisaje natural -urbano hermoso, pero NO :sleepy:.


----------



## alej_or

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Vaya... sí que es dificil ser "compasivo" con una ciudad como Tumbes aunque siendo sinceros y consecuentes esta fotografía podría representar en mayor o menor medida a cualquier ciudad del Perú, realmente es una desgracia de ciudad (lo siento por sus habitantes) pero es un lugar como facilmente se puede apreciar de la foto que yo calificaría de "abominable"
> 
> saludos



no sean malos con tumbes, tengan en cuenta su limitada capacidad de desarrollo, además esa foto tabn parece algunos pasasjes de villa el salvador...


----------



## Vlady123

alej_or said:


> no sean malos con tumbes, tengan en cuenta su limitada capacidad de desarrollo, además esa foto tabn parece algunos pasasjes de villa el salvador...


pense que al entrar en este thread iba a ver una ciudad chevere, pero no me convence sus cables de luz parece quela hubiera colocado un niño de 5 años, que pena por los tumbesinos, si miran las casa tienen mas de 2 pisos, pero yo digo ¿no podrian haber hecho una de un solo piso pero bien tarrajeada? :bash: la culpa en si es compartida, pero ya esta hecho


----------



## cesium

La mayoría de esos cables quwe se ven en la foto son conexiones clandestinas.

saludos


----------



## Daniel 18

Vlady123 said:


> pense que al entrar en este thread iba a ver una ciudad chevere, pero no me convence sus cables de luz parece quela hubiera colocado un niño de 5 años, que pena por los tumbesinos, si miran las casa tienen mas de 2 pisos, pero yo digo ¿no podrian haber hecho una de un solo piso pero bien tarrajeada? :bash: la culpa en si es compartida, pero ya esta hecho


Mira man, entiendo que Tumbes no sea una ciudad considerada tan agraciada, pero tienes que tener en cuenta, que las últimas fotos mostradas corresponden a muchas partes de la parte alta de la ciudad, lo que da a las afueras del este de la ciudad... Eso sería como amar un thread y poner FOTOS DE LIMA, cuando sólo vas a poner fotos de Ate Vitarte, o en el caso de Chiclayo, poner sólo fotos de la Victoria, etc, etc, hago estos ejemplos no para incomodar a nadie ni para hacer comparaciones odiosas, sólo para calmar un poco esos comentarios algo desmesurados... Hay nuevas partes en la ciudad donde incluso ya hay parques y casas amplias bien urbanizados, sin embargo, eso es en lo que ahora se llama el Nuevo Tumbes (camino al Ecuador), pero la avenida que los une igual se está uniendo con el Tumbes viejo; en el transcurso de esta avenida se están construyendo nuevas urbanizaciones y el campus de la UAP, así como un proyecto del fondo mi vivienda para este año. Esperemos que la alcaldesa electa de Tumbes mejore la ciudad, porque en el periodo que se ha terminado, la gestión ha sido simplemente deficiente...hno:


----------



## Daniel 18

^^ También me olvidaba... Esas fotos han sido tomadas en época de lluvia, cuando todo se vuelve un lodasal... Así, que tampoco esperen mucho, las lluvias son terribles en Tumbes en época de verano... :nuts:


----------



## Vlady123

tu explicacion me convence, en todo caso seria responsabilidad, de quien tomo la foto, solamente hubiera puesto las mas cheveres, por que sin mentir toda ciudad, no solo del peru, tiene sus partes "feas" y eso no es juna ofensa, si no es un problema general mundial, hasta los paises "ricos" tienen suburbios


----------



## cesium

Daniel 18 said:


> ^^ También me olvidaba... Esas fotos han sido tomadas en época de lluvia, cuando todo se vuelve un lodasal... Así, que tampoco esperen mucho, las lluvias son terribles en Tumbes en época de verano... :nuts:


Y en temporada de invierno la ciudad se vé mejor? deja de ser ese caos urbano que se aprecia en las fotos y se convierte en una ciudad ordenada? o la cosa sigue exactamente igual.

saludos


----------



## Daniel 18

cesium said:


> Y en temporada de invierno la ciudad se vé mejor? deja de ser ese caos urbano que se aprecia en las fotos y se convierte en una ciudad ordenada? o la cosa sigue exactamente igual.
> 
> saludos


Objetivamente el centro de la ciudad es y será desordenado hasta que no llegue un buen alcalde, digo eso, porque anteriormente por lo mismo que ni siquiera habían tiendas en la parte central todo seguía como si nada, sin embargo, el crecimiento del comercio en gran parte por la demanda de ecuatorianos que ahora van a Tumbes, ha hecho que todo crezca explosivamente sin orden alguno... Tumbes ha sido una ciudad muy pequeña, sin embargo, desde el 2000 aproximadamente por la dolarización del Ecuador, es que hay mucha gente de ese país que acude a Tumbes, a comprar, comer y hacer turismo, el crecimiento del comercio en la zona fronteriza como Aguas Verdes, Zarumilla, e incluso el mismo Tumbes con su oferta de playas y turismo actual, ha hecho que la ciudad reciba bastante migración en los últimos años, proveniente principalmente de gente de la sierra de Piura, entre otras ciudades norteñas, digo esto, sin ánimos de molestar a nadie... Se dice que al día entran cerca de 3000 ecuatorianos a nuestro país por Tumbes... Lo que significa que Tumbes necesita urgente un plan de desarrollo urbano ante este crecimiento urbano, crecimiento, que se concentra en lo que se llama el Nuevo Tumbes o popularmente llamado Puyango, unidos por la avenida Tumbes (que tiene algo de 5 kilómetros) la cual viene poblándose en los últimos meses con sedes de colegios y universidades, así como futuros proyectos del fondo mi vivienda, hace mucho tiempo que Tumbes dejó de ser un pueblito más y se ha convertido en una ciudad mediana; los barrios han crecido mucho. El otro problema es que no hay terrenos para que la ciudad se expanda, los terrenos alrededor de la ciudad o son accidentados o ya tienen propietarios... Se hablaba que sólo hay cerca de 35 hectáreas para expandir Tumbes y nada más... hace unos 10 o 12 años no habían ni tiendas en el centro de la ciudad y la vida se asemejaba más a la de un pequeño pueblo fronterizo, es por eso que se necesita un plan de reordenamiento urbano, pero, lastimosamente las autoridades que se han elegido no son las más idóneas, empezando por el presidente regional que en el pasado fue encarcelado por ser acusado de terrorismo entre otras fechorías... hno: así como otros anticuchitos que se tienen, pues, hasta es mi vecino, por eso lo sé, jeje...:nuts: En el caso de la actual alcaldesa electa es una evangelista que no tiene mucha experiencia en política, sólo que vendió bien el discurso de honradez y honestidad por ser religiosa, espero que al menos haga algo porque el último alcalde que es el doctor César Cuenca, huancaíno, si no me equivoco, no ha hecho absolutamente nada... una lástima!!!

Por otro lado, respondiendo concretamente a tu pregunta, en otoño, invierno y primavera el clima tumbesino se torna seco, pues no se reciben lluvias en esa época del año, por lo que facilita a que la ciudad esté más limpia, las fotos que aparecen han sido tomadas en verano donde en Tumbes llueve como en selva, es por eso el verde del panorama tumbesino, así como el barro que se forma, agregando que el antiguo Tumbes se encuentra en una zona accidentada, tanto así que hay muchas lomas en pleno centro de la ciudad. Si bien Tumbes no es una ciudad modelo, hay que reconocerlo, tampoco es que esté peor que algunas ciudades de la selva como muchos aquí expresan, dado a mi experiencia conociéndolas. Esto lo digo sin ánimo de ofender... El centro de la ciudad ha sido descuidado totalmente por el alcalde saliente; hace mucha falta descontaminar la ciudad visualmente, y mejorar ugentemente el transporte urbano, pues, en Tumbes aparte de las líneas de colectivos que te transportan del nuevo Tumbes al antiguo Tumbes por la avenida Tumbes, sólo hay motos para trasladarse dentro de la ciudad... hno: una pena... Ahora, por otro lado, Tumbes parece pobre, pero aunque muchos no les entre la cabeza, no lo es... Por algo es uno de los departamentos que tienen menos porcentaje de la población bajo la línea de pobreza, y objetivamente diría que en las zonas rurales de Tumbes la gente vive mucho mejor que en zonas rurales de otros departamentos. Un ejemplo es que anteriormente, cuando aún no habían muchas universidades en la ciudad era casi un deber enviar a los hijos a estudiar a otras ciudades del país, principalmente, a Trujillo, Piura y Lima, mucha de esta gente era incluso gente de las zonas rurales de Tumbes... 

Espero que con esta explicación les haya quedado claro la realidad del asunto y esperemos que la nueva alcaldesa electa recobre el tiempo perdido del mandato del burro de Cuenca que no ha hecho absolutamente nada por la ciudad, ni si quiera, mejorar la limpieza pública... Saludos...


----------



## citadino norteño

Muchos confunden caos con pobreza. Tumbes se ve caótico, pero no es tan pobre. Lo que ocurre es que tiene mucha informalidad. Sin embargo recursos no le faltan. Es una región petrolera y tiene canon y en los últimos años muchos ecuatorianos van a Tumbes a comprar o a disfrutar de sus playas que tienen mucho potencial turístico. Esa gente gasta en Tumbes. Lo que pasa es que Tumbes no es diferente al resto del Perú. Somos un país donde nadie quiere respetar normas y todos queremos hacer lo que nos da la gana. Por eso todas las ciudades peruanas (y no sólo Tumbes) se ven caóticas si las comparamos con ciudades de países vecinos de similar población y riqueza. Basta ir a Ecuador para darse cuenta de la diferencia y no sólo comparemos a Tumbes. Comparemos por ejemplo a Lima con Guayaquil. Lima es mucho más grande y rica, pero Guayaquil es más ordenado lo que permite a sus habitantes de similar estrato social, tener mejor calidad de vida que los limeños. O Cuenca con Cajamarca (Cuenca no tiene tanto oro como Cajamarca). Al final los tumbesinos no son diferentes en este aspecto del resto de los peruanos, y su ciudad tampoco.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

citadino norteno tiene mucha razòn....


----------



## Liquido

El rio esta muy bonito, asi deberia ser el rio rimac.


----------



## limeño mazamorrero

*Cencosud y Falabella evalúan compra de terrenos en Tumbes​*​

http://gestion.pe/empresas/cencosud-y-falabella-evaluan-compra-terrenos-tumbes-2014354​ 






 
Para el tercer trimestre del 2013 se espera que Cencosud ya haya encontrado un local adecuado para su supermercado Metro, pues a la fecha se encuentran evaluando terrenos en el centro de la ciudad.

Las chilenas Cencosud, Parque Arauco y Falabella evalúan la compra de terrenos en Tumbes a fin de expandir sus operaciones en el país.

Así, para el tercer trimestre del 2013 se espera que Cencosud ya haya encontrado un local adecuado para su supermercado Metro, pues a la fecha se encuentran evaluando terrenos en el centro de la ciudad, dijo la alcaldesa tumbesina, Marjorie Jiménez.

Se estima también que en esa misma fecha la ciudad norteña ya cuente con su primer centro comercial, *El Quinde Shopping Plaza de Tumbes *(a cargo del Grupo Ekimed), que se encuentra en fase de diseño, y que se construirá sobre un terreno de más de 40,000 metro cuadrado (ver más en la pág. 8).

El presidente regional de Tumbes, Gerardo Viñas, señaló que Saga Falabella está negociando la compra de un terreno con propietarios privados para abrir una nueva tienda por departamentos en la ciudad.

Pero los proyectos comerciales no terminan allí. Según el presidente de la Cámara de Comercio de Tumbes, Gilberto Monasterio, la chilena Parque Arauco -que opera Larcomar en Lima, Parque Lambramani en Arequipa y junto con el Grupo Wiese el mall MegaPlaza-, seguiría los pasos del Grupo Ekimed con la apertura de un *Megaplaza en el 2014.*

La alcaldesa asegura que Tumbes es una zona virgen en cuanto a desarrollo empresarial. No obstante, anota que los terrenos en el centro de la ciudad ya bordean los US$ 1,000 el metro cuadrado.

*El dato*

Playas. Los precios de los terrenos en las playas de Tumbes no han subido fuertemente pese al ingreso de nuevos hoteles. Los más costosos estarían en Canoas de Punta Sal a US$ 120 el m2.


----------



## AQP166

ohhhh Tumbes, muy bonito pasear por sus manglares  la mejor descripción que pude hacer de ella a la gente de aqp fue imaginen un puno en la costa pero con haaaarrrttooooo color


----------



## DefKoRnes

Estuve de paseo por Tumbes y aquí les dejo mi aporte.


----------



## walter31

*Calle peatonal en Tumbes*










Malecón de Tumbes









La plaza





































El Municipio


----------



## marcos_vc30

Excelentes fotos!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

AQP166 said:


> ohhhh Tumbes, muy bonito pasear por sus manglares  la mejor descripción que pude hacer de ella a la gente de aqp fue imaginen un puno en la costa pero con haaaarrrttooooo color


Un puno en la costa? Estas seguro?.


----------



## manabita

citadino norteño said:


> Muchos confunden caos con pobreza. Tumbes se ve caótico, pero no es tan pobre. Lo que ocurre es que tiene mucha informalidad. Sin embargo recursos no le faltan. Es una región petrolera y tiene canon y en los últimos años muchos ecuatorianos van a Tumbes a comprar o a disfrutar de sus playas que tienen mucho potencial turístico. Esa gente gasta en Tumbes. Lo que pasa es que Tumbes no es diferente al resto del Perú. Somos un país donde nadie quiere respetar normas y todos queremos hacer lo que nos da la gana. Por eso todas las ciudades peruanas (y no sólo Tumbes) se ven caóticas si las comparamos con ciudades de países vecinos de similar población y riqueza. Basta ir a Ecuador para darse cuenta de la diferencia y no sólo comparemos a Tumbes. Comparemos por ejemplo a Lima con Guayaquil. Lima es mucho más grande y rica, pero Guayaquil es más ordenado lo que permite a sus habitantes de similar estrato social, tener mejor calidad de vida que los limeños. O Cuenca con Cajamarca (Cuenca no tiene tanto oro como Cajamarca). Al final los tumbesinos no son diferentes en este aspecto del resto de los peruanos, y su ciudad tampoco.


Este Lunes estare de visita por Tumbes , la ultima vez fue en 2008 y no era muy agradable estar ahi , quiero ver si el gran desarrollo que ha tenido Peru a sido repartido en todo el pais , luego le subire fotos , saludos desde Ecuador.


----------



## ojakure

Cuantos centros comerciales tiene Tumbes actualmente? y cuantos en proyecto?


----------



## Libidito

La semana pasada estuve en Tumbes y ese edificio sigue igualito!!! no se ha terminado aun! wowww y la foto de Defkornes es del 2012!!!!


----------

